

YC Interview Advice, Question 1 - mattmaroon
http://mattmaroon.com/2012/04/25/yc-interview-advice-question-1/

======
jorkos
This font type is really hard to read....FYI....light gray on black background
really isn't legible.

------
geoffsanders
Great advice Matt, thank you!

